# 13 year old OTTB gelding. Opinions?



## Magiclovesme (Oct 7, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

hey you ride with my hunt!!! i was at the pace this weekend too (waiting for pics to be posted haha).


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Better photos needed for a critique. He looks to be standing very awkward and camped out in the profile shot, but I don't think that is his normal stance based on some of the other photos. If that is how he often stands I would suggest getting a chiropractor to adjust him as he looks uncomfortable.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks uncomfortable to me in almost every photo there, and his sacroilliac area, and hunter's bump all look like he might be out of alignement . I dunno, his back just looks odd and maybe painful?

Even the jumping photo looks like he may not be able to bring his back legs up into a tuck, like he could catch them on the wall easily.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't believe the OP is riding with this hunt.. it sounds like he was there b4 she got him. 

I agree with Tinyliny. This horse has a sore back.. in the coupling area..


----------



## Magiclovesme (Oct 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> he looks uncomfortable to me in almost every photo there, and his sacroilliac area, and hunter's bump all look like he might be out of alignement . I dunno, his back just looks odd and maybe painful?
> 
> Even the jumping photo looks like he may not be able to bring his back legs up into a tuck, like he could catch them on the wall easily.


He only stands that way when he eats and that's only some times. He doesn't seem to have back pain to me but i will talk to my vet and see what she thinks.


----------



## Magiclovesme (Oct 7, 2012)

Elana said:


> I don't believe the OP is riding with this hunt.. it sounds like he was there b4 she got him.
> 
> I agree with Tinyliny. This horse has a sore back.. in the coupling area..


No I am riding with this hunt lol. I am going to talk to my vet about it but i really don't think he does.


----------



## Magiclovesme (Oct 7, 2012)

CJ82Sky said:


> hey you ride with my hunt!!! i was at the pace this weekend too (waiting for pics to be posted haha).


Ohh lol. Yea i rode this weekend with them and i rode with them early summer too. They are all very nice.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you actually hunt or just hunter pace? would love to figure out who you are. I am hunting this Wed (cubbing season) and again on Oct 2, and then once again during full hunt season.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you at Crystal's?


----------



## Magiclovesme (Oct 7, 2012)

CJ82Sky said:


> Are you at Crystal's?


No but she is a friend. My friend Kelly rides with her and no i just do the paces but i am looking into hunting it's something i would love to do.


----------

